# Brindisi Breeze



## Elf On A Shelf (19 May 2012)

It is with great, great sadness that I can say that our Cheltenham Festival winner, Brindisi Breeze died this morning in a freak accident whilst in the field on his holidays. We don't now what he did or why he did it but at about 2.30am he jumped out through 2 fields and got hit by a tanker on the road. He died instantly. 

Brin was such a lovely horse to deal with, he wouldn't have hurt a fly. His win at Cheltenham was a first for all involved -owner, trainer, jockey and the staff that work here at Arlary. Brin had so much untapped potential and would have been a hugely exciting horse for next season whichever route he took. 

Losing him will leave a huge hole in the yard. He was a freak. We really didn't know just how good he was as he didn't do a dot at home and on the track he never came off the bridle. Even at Cheltenham he still had more in the tank than the winning distance suggested.

R.I.P. Brin - you are a true Scottish legend.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 May 2012)

Thoughts with his connections.  ATR spoke with great respect about this a couple of hours ago.

What a shame.


----------



## mypegasus (19 May 2012)

Was really sorry to read this.  I'd backed him at the Cheltenham Festival.

RIP Brindisi Breeze


----------



## gillianfleming (19 May 2012)

So sorry to read that, how heartbreaking for all involved

RIP Brindisi Breeze


----------



## Little Squirrel (19 May 2012)

My thoughts go to the whole yard EKW. It always happens to the good ones.


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 May 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this news, there is no doubt he was a special horse with so much promise and I do not say this lightly. He could have been one of the all time greats and I for one was looking forward to seeing him later in the autumn.

Im so sorry EKW for you and all the connections of this brilliant young horse.


----------



## silu (19 May 2012)

OMG, I am so very sorry for everybody concerned. I don't know, you'd done the right thing IMO anyway by not running him at Aintree so as to give this lovely talented young horse a good break after his wonderful win at Cheltenham and then this happens.Gutted for all at Alary.


----------



## Trinity Fox (19 May 2012)

I was really quite shocked when I read this very sad indeed.


----------



## Curious (19 May 2012)

Question from mr S Seymour ,  who is EKW.


----------



## MyBoyChe (19 May 2012)

How awful, my thoughts to everyone involved with this lovely horse.  A very sad loss indeed x


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 May 2012)

I work at Arlary. I lead Brin up to win at Kelso and Newcastle. On Lucinda's website I go by the name of Eleanor Warren but everyone calls me El.


----------



## amage (19 May 2012)

EKW my heart goes out to you all...literally just saw the news and thought of you straight away. I hope you all cherish the amazing day ye got in March and the prior days! He was a horse I was really looking forward to watching in the future. RIP Brin


----------



## Chestnuttymare (19 May 2012)

El, heard this earlier today, absolutely gutted for you all at arlarly. What a horrible thing to happen. I wonder what the hang he was doing?? 
What a beautiful and talented horse, he looked amazing at cheltenham just a few weeks ago and I know you were all so proud of him. 
so sorry for you and lucinda, campbell and all at the yard, you must all be gutted.
R.I.P. Brin.  xxxx


----------



## millhouse (19 May 2012)

So sorry to read your news EKW.  Rest in peace Brindisi Breeze.  God bless.


----------



## ghostie-x (19 May 2012)

Gutted to see this news on the RP website earlier. Looked to have a very bright future ahead of him. Condolences to you and all the other connections. x


----------



## starr_g (19 May 2012)

So sorry to hear this. He had a terrific race at Cheltenham and could have gone on next season. Condolences to all connections.


----------



## Miss L Toe (19 May 2012)

Condolences to all, so upsetting.


----------



## Daffodil (19 May 2012)

Truly tragic.   I am so so sorry about this.  My condolences to all his connections.  RIP Brin


----------



## lar (19 May 2012)

So so sorry to hear this - I remember how excited you all were after his win at Cheltenham and what a great future he seemed to have.


----------



## kerilli (19 May 2012)

So very very sad to hear this, he was an amazing horse. Huge condolences to all. 
R.I.P. Brin, run free up there.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 May 2012)

EKW said:



			I work at Arlary. I lead Brin up to win at Kelso and Newcastle. On Lucinda's website I go by the name of Eleanor Warren but everyone calls me El.
		
Click to expand...

How simply dreadful for you all.  I watched him run at Cheltenham,  and saw LR's interview.  You must all be asking how this could have happened,  and you must be heart broken.

For those who knock racing,  may I recommend that you look at the Arlary website,  take your time,  read the thoughts and quotes of every one,  and THEN look at the trouble which not just this yard,  but others too,  go to to re-home those that fail,  and successfully too!! 

El,  I apologise for the shift in emphasis,  and I am so sorry for your tragic loss.

Alec.


----------



## teapot (19 May 2012)

So sorry


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 May 2012)

Reading through all the comments and condolances on here, RP, Lucinda's website etc. it has finally kicked in. He's gone. The wonderful superstar of a horse that placed Scottish Racing firmly back on the map has gone. He's not coming back. Never again will he prick his wee ears and laugh at the rest of the horses he was racing against. He truly was one in a million and he'll not be back.

xXx


----------



## Maesfen (19 May 2012)

What a sad time for all involved, he was such an exciting horse to watch.  Condolences to all concerned.


----------



## BlairandAzria (19 May 2012)

EKW i'm so sorry for your loss, it must be truly devastating for you all his connections. 

I backed him at Cheltenham, i am truly very saddened to hear this news.


----------



## Baggybreeches (19 May 2012)

I will miss backing him. God bless all at the yard xxx


----------



## Kadastorm (19 May 2012)

my sincere and heart felt condolences to you all. He was a beauty and very talented. i cannot imagine what you are all going through, losing him this way. All my love xx


----------



## merrymeasure (20 May 2012)

When I saw this on the RP website my blood froze. How dreadful for you all. I am so very sorry. My condolences to all of you at the yard, and his owners. I was so pleased when he won at Cheltenham, and for you to lose in him in such a freak, tragic way is truly awful. I feel for you all . RIP Brindisi Breeze x


----------



## Caledonia (20 May 2012)

So very very sad. What a huge hole he'll leave in your lives. 

Thoughts to all connections, RIP, Brin.


----------



## Taffyhorse (20 May 2012)

So sorry to hear this and my thoughts are with all his connections. 

RIP Brindisi Breeze.


----------



## alliersv1 (20 May 2012)

EKW. I am so sorry for your, and your yard's loss.
Brin was awesome at Cheltenham. I looked out for him especially because of your posts on here. 
When I saw the news yesterday, I knew I knew him from somewhere, but am ashamed to say I couldn't quite place the connection at first.
Then the cold realisation hit me 

Sincere condolences to all how were involved with him, and may he rest in peace


----------



## Emilieu (20 May 2012)

Oh I am so so sorry to hear this awful news  what a truely horrible thing to happen.

Thinking of all who knew and loved him. xxx


----------



## scotlass (21 May 2012)

EKW (El) - have already posted on Lucinda's website, but was absolutely devastated to read about Brindisi Breeze's tragic accident.    My thoughts are with Lucinda, Scu, his owner and all of you at Arlary and Kilduff.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (21 May 2012)

How dreadfully sad, that has really upset me  

Condolences to all involved with such a lovely, talented horse x


----------



## brighteyes (22 May 2012)

Awful, awful, awful. My condolences to you all.


----------



## Bess (24 May 2012)

Curious said:



			Question from mr S Seymour ,  who is EKW.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to send my condolences to you as the owner of Brindisi Breeze, and also to everyone at the yard.  I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AprilBlossom (24 May 2012)

What a shame, ever so sorry to hear this, sincere condolences.


----------



## angrovestud (24 May 2012)

So Sorry for such a massive loss to you and your yard RIP Brindisi Breeze


----------



## Lanky Loll (24 May 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss, such a freak accident


----------



## AMH (24 May 2012)

So sorry for your loss, EKW - heartbreaking to lose such a talented horse before he could realise his full potential but wonderful to have your Cheltenham memory. 

My heart goes out to you all xx


----------



## KautoStar1 (25 May 2012)

EWK, so sorry to hear of this sad news, its a huge loss to your yard and racing in general.  It was brilliant to see him scamper up the hill at Cheltenham.  Your post just goes to remind everyone how much these horses are loved and cared for and their loss is felt deeply by all connected to them.

Perhaps the anti-racing brigade on this forum (you know who you are !!!) should take note !!


----------



## Mince Pie (25 May 2012)

KautoStar1 said:



			Your post just goes to remind everyone how much these horses are loved and cared for and their loss is felt deeply by all connected to them.

Perhaps the anti-racing brigade on this forum (you know who you are !!!) should take note !!
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that!

I'm so sorry for your loss and my heart goes out to you and the rest of the horses connexions.


----------



## Gracie21 (25 May 2012)

Had heard this in the news but didn't hear of the horse involved. I am so so sorry, my thoughts go out to you all.


----------



## Puddock (25 May 2012)

Was incredibly sad to hear of this during the week - I also backed him at Cheltenham. Thoughts to you and all connections.


----------

